# Sky in more than one room?



## Lorz (6 Apr 2006)

Just wondering what options are available to obtain sky in more than one room? I'm happy to view the same channel on the 2 televisions. Can I buy something to send the signal to the tv upstairs or do I need wiring to be done at the time of installation?

Sky have an option on a multi-viewer box but you have to pay an additional €15p/m which IMO is excessive - don't plan on watching too much television.

Thanks in advance,
Lorz


----------



## sonnyikea (6 Apr 2006)

Lorz,

You can buy an video extender. This is a device that plugs into the Sky box and transmits a signal to another device which you keep in the separate room and plug into the TV. No need to drag wires around the house. Some of them come with a remote control extenders which allow you to change the channels from the other room. Good idea to get another Sky remote if you do this. Extenders used to be expensive but I think they have come down in price recently. Some also allow you to buy multiple receiver boxes so you can transmit to as many rooms as you want. Phillips make them as do many others, any good TV shop or even Argos should sell them.

The other option is a Sky device which links the two rooms, however this uses cable which might not be what you are looking for. I forget the name of the device - TV link or something like that.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Apr 2006)

but if you have a wireless network in the house it can play havoc with the signal, depending on the brand of unit you purchase.

I've been using these products for about 3 years and i think they are great.


----------



## Satanta (6 Apr 2006)

Ron Burgundy said:
			
		

> but if you have a wireless network in the house it can play havoc with the signal, depending on the brand of unit you purchase.


 
Anyone any knowledge on which units work well together and which ones play havoc? No point in people making mistakes that have already been learnt from.


----------



## legend99 (6 Apr 2006)

Satanta said:
			
		

> Anyone any knowledge on which units work well together and which ones play havoc? No point in people making mistakes that have already been learnt from.



using your microwave can also interfere...Lidl do them every so often for about 40 euro..I have 2 of those units. Can't comment on any other make but I'd imagine they are all much of a oneness...as has been said, the Argos catalogue has good range of them


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Apr 2006)

Satanta said:
			
		

> Anyone any knowledge on which units work well together and which ones play havoc? No point in people making mistakes that have already been learnt from.


 
not with me cause they are at home and i'm stuff at my desk or should that be . anyway i'll look tonight and post in the morning, it was one of the ones from argos anyway.

the one i know doesn't have any interverance with any of them are the digi sender ( 3 years old) and there are philips models available which i have used and never had a problem with, both of these models have the remote changer function and 4 or 5 different channels for you to use in case you are in an apartment block or terraced housing.


----------



## corco2000 (6 Apr 2006)

This is a wee bit over my head so just gona go to a basic qeustion. My NTL box is in dining room...we have a spliter (2way) coming from this box, one into tv in dining room and one into sitting room.
Now instead of using a spliter and all the wires to feed into sitting room from dining room can I just use one of these extenders?
Does it fit into back on ntl box or sumit?


----------



## TarfHead (6 Apr 2006)

You would install the transmitter unit on the NTL box vis the SCART IN/OUT or OUT socket, and the receiver unit on the target TV, again via SCART.


----------



## corco2000 (6 Apr 2006)

TarfHead, got u tanx. Now does that mean you can only watch the same channel at a time.ie what ever channel is on at the time in dinning room where ntl book is?


----------



## TarfHead (6 Apr 2006)

Yes. NTL box can broadcast just one channel at a time (one tuner). Not safe to compare with cable - different technologies.


----------



## icantbelieve (7 Apr 2006)

Lorz, how is your house wired for tv, is there one cable for each point going from the box on the wall outside your house straight to the point or do you have one cable coming in from the box that is split to the various rooms. When I was getting the wiring done to my house the electrician recommended having only one cable coming in from the outside. This would go to the attic and then using splitters would feed into the other rooms in the house. This means I have tv's in 7 rooms but only pay ntl for one connection. What this also allows is that any device ,vcr, dvd, xbox(dvd function), skybox can be transmitted to every tv in the house by connecting the devices output into the tv point in the wall and tuning in the tv's to the correct channel. This allows me to have the kids watching videos/dvds/satellite/normal tv in their bedrooms/playroom or me to be able to watch any of these in the living room/kitchen/bedroom without having to lug the devices around, simply plug whichever device is required into the tv point in the wall. Obviously this means the same satellite channel is on in each room and that you have to be in the room with the satellite box to change channel but it works and only for the cost of a few splitters.


----------



## Lorz (7 Apr 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful posts.  Ordered the new Sky installation yesterday - they expect to have it installed by 19th April!  Anyway, I don't know what way it's wired - whatever was the easiest or even if it is wired!  Established last week that the telephone sockets were just for aesthetic purposes - wires were never connected!  Foreman tried blaming Eircom first, then the tiler but it was the electricians mistake.  I'll have a look into one of those transmitter units - I can expect to pay ~€40?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Apr 2006)

argos range start at 45 and go up to about 252.

the model i have is the digisender and the cod ein argos is 534/2608  and they are 130,you can buy additional ones for 70 euro and the code and them is 534/1403.

i've had the above for over 3 years alomost 4 and they are still working perfectly, they are on page 332 of the catalouge.


----------



## Lorz (10 Apr 2006)

Thanks Ron - most helpful!


----------



## corco2000 (11 Apr 2006)

Can somebody tell me the best way to do this, I want to have a flat screen up on the wall of sitting room...with little or NO wires showing (its a plaster board wall wit bedroom on other side). Feeding into this tv and a tv in the master bedroom ie I want to watch dvd, sky digi and lets say Play station or whatever.I want to store these boxes in a 'spare room' like under the stairs or whatever so there outa the way. How would you guys suggest to do this? What are the pro/con's? Thank you.

P.S. would it also be possible to have surround sound in sitting room with this set-up?


----------



## Leo (11 Apr 2006)

Hi corco, is this a new build? If not, have you though about how you're going to route the scart leads etc. from the digi box, etc. from their hideaway to the TV? You're going to need at least one scart going to the TV, possible a HDMI lead as well down the line if you go HD. The longer these cables are the more signal degradation you're going to suffer. 

Again with the surround sound, it's certainly possible, but again, the longer the cables, the worse the signal at the end. If all the walls are stud partitions this makes it a lot easier to run the cables in behind, just a few holes required every so ofter the thread them along.


----------



## corco2000 (11 Apr 2006)

Leo, it's a new build apartment. Though, apartment is coming and 'standard' and they DO NOT allow any changes or extra whats so ever so I can not reqeust them to make any slight adjustments.
I was hoping you could use an AV Sender? I don't really know much about them....connect one AV sender to tv in sitting room and another in 'hide out' room?Will that work?


----------



## Leo (12 Apr 2006)

Hi corco2000,

Yeah, that'll work, but you won't get the same picture quality as with an rgb scart connection, this will be very important if you go for a large screen TV. You also won't be able to go HD using a sender. Wireless surround sound systems also exist, but you pay a premium for lesser quality. 

Ideally, place all your AV sources in a cabinet under the TV, and use a sender from here to feed the master bedroom, where picture quality is less of an issue.


----------

